# Band Needs a Set Suggest Away



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys my band has finally managed to obtain a drummer, only problem is he doesn't have a set and goes to a studio where he plays and learns. We mostly do death metal/progressive metal type stuff and are looking for a kit that is about the quality of a decent four hundred dollar guitar. Anyways my drummer said he prefers a real kit over electronic but if its cheaper to go with a electronic set with an amp that a real kit we'll probably end up going for it until he can get some money. He said he has 600 dollars to spend on equipment, he also has a shitty yamaha he can probably sell for like 200 dollars as well as a Spider3  Anyways please suggest something good for melodic death metal type stuff that is around 500-700 dollars. Thanks for you help

-stealth

PS if zimbloth decides to start selling drums i should get em of him


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 24, 2008)

sort by price on musicians friend.

all the top level brands offer good beginner-to-mid level kits.... Pearl, Tama, especially.

600 isn't much, however. It may get you a decent 5-piece kit (snare, kick, 3 toms); however, minimal hardware and zero cymbals.

ebay/used will most-likely be the route.

does he want to trigger the kit?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2008)

alright, thanks for the help, i dont know if he wants to go for triggers as im not sure what they are exactly, i'll get him to start looking into kits on ebay. If you have any specific kits to look into it would be helpfull.


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2008)

I got my buddy this mahogany kit for $500.

Buy Pulse 8-Piece Double Bass Drum Set online at Musician's Friend

And he grabbed a set of ZBT's, 2 crashes, a ride and some hats for $250

Toss in a throne and that's about ~800, and it's (from what I know about drums, which is fuck all, to be honest) pretty damn decent.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright looking into the link you just gave me chris ill fire it off to my drummer and see what he thinks, probably will end up upgrading some of that it seems like its a cheap ibanez asking for a pup upgrade  Thanks again for the help


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2008)

The heads suck, and the actual bass pedals are a little on the cheap side, but hey, it's a full kit with DB for around $800. You get what ya pay for.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah i guess, ill get him to look around ebay for other things to upgrade it with, i just asked about the triggers no response yet (as can be expected from a drummer)


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 24, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah i guess, ill get him to look around ebay for other things to upgrade it with, i just asked about the triggers no response yet (as can be expected from a drummer)



maybe he doesn't live on the f'n internet?


anyway - good call chris! mega-bang for the peso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristallin (Mar 25, 2008)

Good value can be had with the DDrum acoustics, the hardware is pretty good (as is Pacific's 800 series - mega bang for the buck), the heads aren't the best, in fact they kinda suck, but this one is a more than decent set (My niece has the 5-piece Diablo Shepunx in pink camo, and it kills birds and small rodents at 500 paces).
Cymbals, I'd steer clear of the ZBT/ZXT/B8 rubbish Zildjian and Sabian make - if you don't know how to use a B8 alloy properly don't friggin' use it! Paiste's PST5 and Meinl's MCS series are much better sounding cymbals. This is a great set for heavier playing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright i talked to him today and he said he doesnt really like triggers but hes fine with using them. And he gave a thumbs up to chris's recommendation and probably get him to buy it sometime soon, what do you guys recommend as far as upgrades that may be crucial to drastically improving the sound?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 26, 2008)

my band just bought a nice Mapex kit... it´s a 4-tom dual kick-drum kit. i don´t remember what it was, but it was something along the lines of the same kit that the drummer of lamb of god uses... sounds incredible, even with the stock skins, un-tuned and un-dampened... sounds like 50´s bongo-jazz or something when it´s like that 

but really though, i was surprised at it´s clarity and it´s feel, it sounds like a "proper" kit... you can HEAR the money that went into it! 

can´t wait to hear it when the kicks are dampened and all the skins are tuned... it´s gunna sound awesome!

and right now s i´m typing, my cat suddenly started sucking on my sweater... it´s weird, but it´s caused by him missing his mother, and when he wants the comfort that his mother gave him, he finds a spot that reminds him of his mom (soft fabric sweater with warm skin under it), and he suckles it like he´s drinking milk from his mother´s teet...

it just happened as i was writing, so i had to type it down 

edit: just realized i didn´t help at all... but i found out what kit it was, it´s this one: http://www.sound1.no/images/product_images_big/mapex_v7.jpg

it´s not bad at all, and while it´s costly, it´s not expencive... the drummer of my oher band, on the other hand, has a kit worth around $7.720... that´s with cymbals though, but still... 6 toms and all that 

and the thing is that in order to make a kit sound good, you don´t need money, you need time and care. the drummer in the first band i mentioned, Thyron, is a helluva sick drummer (and he´s got CP, which is weird as well ), and he can make cheap shitty drum kits sound amazing, because he´s really good at tuning kits and setting them up perfectly...


----------

